

Show HN: Rudder – receive quick feedback on upcoming decisions - willienavarre
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id925570269

======
willienavarre
Rudder is a free iPhone that enables users to receive quick feedback on
upcoming decisions. Users create polls to send to friends for immediate
feedback. It’s Survey Monkey, but geared towards being social and fun.

Please let me know if you have any comments or feedback.

------
theoneone
You are asking for a phone number! Why? Why this feature will make my
experience with your app better? First you ask for email or Facebook for
login, then for a phone number! Total anti-UX!

~~~
willienavarre
At first, we wondered if asking for a phone number would be a big turn off.
Through some testing, we decided that people didn't seem to mind. Right now,
the app connects people via phone numbers, allowing our verification process
to function more smoothly. For instance, if you invite a non-user to vote on a
poll, that person receives an SMS on their cell telling them to download
Rudder. When that person downloads and inputs that same number they received
the text on, all of the polls that were sent to that number will appear. We're
currently working to overhaul this process and allow invitations to also work
via email. We'll get there. Thanks for the feedback and I'm sorry the login
process was overbearing. I hope you find the rest of the app to your liking.

